# when they have 3ds flash cards?



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 18, 2010)

when they have 3ds flash cards this 2010 year and or the 2011 next year in america and other countires they are selling them from the sites?

thanks in advance


----------



## basher11 (Oct 18, 2010)

3DS didn't even come out yet >_>
and we have to wait.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Oct 18, 2010)

SteamingDragon24 said:
			
		

> when they have 3ds flash cards this 2010 year and or the 2011 next year in america and other countires they are selling them from the sites?
> 
> thanks in advance




First of all your grammar is confusing its like a statement with a question mark at the end  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Previous poster has a point, we're not even sure the 3DS will be hackable in the foreseeable future, emphasis on "foreseeable".


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

How the hell do we know? The thing has not even been released yet there is no way to even be sure a flashcart can be made for it. Be patient, and you'll see in due time.


----------



## SteamingDragon24 (Oct 18, 2010)

cyclo3Ds flash cart card proof
http://www.cyclo3ds.com

ace kard 2 nintendo 3DS flash cart card proof
http://www.acekard3.com

thanks in advance


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Oct 18, 2010)

SteamingDragon24 said:
			
		

> cyclo3Ds flash cart card proof
> http://www.cyclo3ds.com
> 
> ace kard 2 nintendo 3DS flash cart card proof
> ...



*facepalm*


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 19, 2010)

Black_Knight_666 said:
			
		

> SteamingDragon24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








*Triple facepalm*

Stop believing everything you see on the interwebz, SteamingDragon. this seems like something you may like.


----------



## basher11 (Oct 19, 2010)

SteamingDragon24 said:
			
		

> cyclo3Ds flash cart card proof
> http://www.cyclo3ds.com
> 
> ace kard 2 nintendo 3DS flash cart card proof
> ...



oy... what a fail..


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 19, 2010)

SteamingDragon24 said:
			
		

> cyclo3Ds flash cart card proof
> http://www.cyclo3ds.com
> 
> ace kard 2 nintendo 3DS flash cart card proof
> ...


I finally understand why they make crap like R4IXL v1.6 and Cyclo3DS, because there really are people like you who will buy this fictitious crap. You are as gullible as they come.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Alright, fuck it. What the hell are you asking? Are you asking if there are already 3DS flashcards made or if they are making them?

You know it's more than likely not worth getting a flashcard for the 3DS since I heard it does automatic updates, making it very hard to maintain flashcard firmwares for each of the updates.
Personally I am not buying a 3DS flashcard.
EDIT: And really should this be in the Shoptemp section?


----------



## xXVisionZXx (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude are you using a translator to post here? Dx it really sounds like u are....look i dont wanna be mean but mannn ur post are anoying me Dxi dont get em they are not clear.... it takes me like 10~15minutes to get what ur saying and no no flash cards for 3DS i would actually by the games for the 3DS


----------



## RoMee (Oct 19, 2010)

you're from the US, learn how to form a proper sentence and/or question
as for 3DS cart, no there is no 3DS cart, and those websites are fake


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 19, 2010)

This thread has nothing to do with shoptemp. And speculative topics about when a 3DS flashcart may appear already exist in the 3DS section. I would move this but considering threads of this nature already exist, and considering this thread is pretty much useless I will just close this instead.

SteamingDragon24 please stop making useless off topic discussion threads in this section. Consider this an official warning.


----------

